# 2012 Fuji SST 1.0 Limited Edition frame



## AnthonyL88

Here's a picture of the 2012 Fuji SST 1.0 Limited Edition frame. You won't see this frame on Fuji website. The New Sram Red will go on this frame.


----------



## smoothie7

very nice 
If you need someone to test ride it after you build it, let me know


----------



## modemthug

Ho damn, looks nice


----------



## Junior77

here's mine just got built up today. without the seatbag weighed 17.00 on the nose.


----------



## rubbersoul

That seatbag looks more like a duffle bag.


----------



## Junior77

I actually call it my trunk. I ride tubulars so I had to find a big bag to carry the spare tire.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Junior77 said:


> here's mine just got built up today. without the seatbag weighed 17.00 on the nose.


How do you like the ride? I'm still waiting for the New Sram Red Group.


----------



## Junior77

Only gotten one ride in. but so far bike rides really nice. corners really well


----------



## andrehehe

very nice... i have SST 3.0... i was thinking about repaint it matte black. now i got the idea. Thanks


----------



## Lex2003is3

How much was the frame ?


----------



## Codawg89

One more
View attachment 252728


----------



## Lex2003is3

Any one have a price on this frame?


----------



## Codawg89

Lex2003is3 said:


> Any one have a price on this frame?


It will be very close to the Altimira Ltd GEOX frameset only MSRP...


----------



## Junior77

Lex2003is3 said:


> Any one have a price on this frame?


around $2000.00


----------



## andrehehe

Fuji Always been a great value brand  love mine


----------



## mdinno

What kind of crank goes on this bike? Will a megoexo crank work with the press fit bb?


----------



## ETWN Stu

The Fuji requires a BB86 press fit system..what is the exact model of your cranks? Follow the link below (there are 3 pages of cranks) and find your cranks, then open and check out the info underneath.

CRANKSETS ROAD - FULL SPEED AHEAD BIKE COMPONENTS


----------



## ETWN Stu

I love the matt finish in the new line up


----------



## mdinno

So my old FSA Team Issue crank Megoexo with the FSA Press-fit BB fit perfectly into my new frame. I don't get it. I thought the press-fit BB required a crank with a 300mm spindle. Anybody have any inputs?


----------



## stanik63

i plant to buy SST 1.0 2012 frame set from a friend who wants the altamira geox limited edition .
please somebody notice me about the weight of this frame .
Do you know if this frame is verry stiff.....???


----------



## Lex2003is3

very stiff mine is 16.31 pds with ultegra group and k force crank and easton ea90 sl wheels 

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v662/lex2003is3/?action=view&current=_DSC1019.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v662/lex2003is3/_DSC1019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v662/lex2003is3/?action=view&current=_DSC1018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v662/lex2003is3/_DSC1018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mauriciovr10

*Here it is. Take a look at my new Fuji SST 1.0*

I hope you like it


----------



## stanik63

It's verry sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex2003is3

Very nice is anyone else's badged differnt mine doesent have d6 carbon


----------

